# Just out of the oven.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I make the shell without any lard and the crump topping, which in this case is not enough, is sugar, flour and butter. Crump topping usually calls for more flour, butter and sugar, mine is 1 cup sugar,2 tbsp. butter, 2-3 tbsp. flour, it gives a candy like texture under the broiler or a torch and works great with any fruit.:beercheer:


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I think maybe you are a very bad person!
When you post a vision like that I think you should be required to at least post a smell if not an actual taste.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG that looks VERY good, where did you say you lived ? LOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Better not say where you live, may cause riots and have your door torn off the hinges!

Daing, that does look good!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks for that. Back to my breakfast of cold cereal and instant coffee. I'm gonna have blueberries on the brain all day now.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bet if we ALL band together we can find the cobble ...oops I mean his house to have a sit down...right guys???!!!


----------

